# Company cheque bounced-help!



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to work at Shuttle Advertising but left after they refused to pay me, after months of arguing they gave me a cheque post dated for 60 days, which by that point I was happy to accept. I took the cheque to the bank to cash and they said there is insufficient funds in the account so they could not pay me. I thought it was illegal to bounce a cheque in Dubai? I am on the verge of going to the police as I am so fed up of this whole situation. Can someone please tell me my rights and what I can do.
btw, I called them and they said they are sorry and will get back to me but have not, unsuprisingly!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Start by calling the Ministry of Labour now 800 665

Then go the police. Take copy of cheque and evidence of bouncing (from the bank)and proof of your ID.


It's a rotten situation and I hope you get your money and they get what they deserve.

-


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, will do. Although at the brief time I worked there, they were 'processing my visa' so I was technically working on a visit visa. Does this make a difference? I don't want to get arrested!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> Thanks, will do. Although at the brief time I worked there, they were 'processing my visa' so I was technically working on a visit visa. Does this make a difference? I don't want to get arrested!


I very much doubt that will be a problem. Just make it clear that they told you they were processing it.

-


----------

